# Sailing the waters of Lake Champlain



## TSOJOURNER

Can anyone tell me about sailing in this body of water. Specifically I am interested in the Burlington area as being the port of call.

What types of sail boats are most popular in this area? Which are the most common and best suited to this lake? I hear it can be shallow in spots. Is that so?

Thanks much.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

OK, so it''s been a year since you posted your question about Lake Champlain on Sailnet. I don''t know if you ever got a response, or have made it to the lake, but I thought I''d answer anyway.

I sail a 26'' Grampian out of Malletts Bay, VT, and try to spend as many nights as I can exploring Lake Champlain. I don''t know what your home waters are like, so it will be difficult for me to give you a comparison.

Champlain has both deep water (400'') and shoal areas. My boat has almost a 5'' draft, and I always seem to find a suitable anchorage for the night. Late in the season, it gets more difficult, as the lake level drops, and some bays start getting weedy, making it difficult to set an anchor.

Burlington is a nice little city. This year, they converted the free anchorage to municipal moorings, at $25 night. A big disappointment to me, as I usually would spend 4 or 5 nights a summer on my hook there.

But there are many other places to anchor for free on the lake, both in VT and NY. You''ll see sailboats from 22'' to 40''+ all over the lake, as many Canadians take vacation on their boats in the US.

If you sail Champlain, I recommend that you get the two charts that cover the northern and southern sections of the lake. There are a number of shoals and rocks, as well as cribs in some bays, that can ruin your day if you end up on top of them! Many of the hazards are marked, but it''s always good to know you should be looking for them. Pay special attention in the Colchester Shoal area off Mallets Bay. It''s been there for hundreds of years, but every season a number of people still ground themselves there (and rocks are hard on the bottom of your boat!).

I also suggest ''The Cruising Guide to Lake Champlain, The Waterway From New York City to Montreal'', published by the Lake Champlain Publishing Co. It gives tons of info on anchorages and services on both sides of the lake.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing in Lake Champlain*

Hello:
We would like to rent a sailboat for a day. We got family in Burlington, VT.
Have a 36' Islander in Long Beach, CA. I've never sailed on a lake. Any suggestions or recommendations?
E


----------



## T37Chef

SDog...what are you waiting for


----------



## labatt

Try these guys... I know nothing about them and I'm not endorsing them, but they are a charter outfit on Champlain... Welcome to Winds of Ireland. You can also check out the Burlington Community Boating Center at CommunitySailingCenter.org - HOME. They rent daysailors and such...


----------



## DickBaker

*Cruising Lake Champlain Rentals*

Several years ago we rented for 1/2 day through "Winds of Ireland" for a family get together and really enjoyed it. I believe it was a 35' Hunter - I forget now. You will need your certification papers and/or comparable ships log for the paperwork. Overall, no problems with the vessel or Winds of Ireland staff. Had a super time. We also have rented smaller vessels (power and sail) through what is now "Ladd's Landing" in Grand Isle. That was a very long time ago and I don't know what they have for rentals now. I do believe they had rentals in the 30'+ range but you would have to check to see what they are up to these days. These folks were always excellent to work with.


----------



## hornet

I know it's an old thread but did not want to create new one for nothing.. anyway, anyone can tell me if it would be legit to anchor overnight in the Burlington bay (north) ? How can I know where I can anchor and where I can't ?


----------



## Goej

Many people anchor overnight, it should be fine as long as you are outside the beach swimming area. When you are not sure where to ancore look around when you see other boats ancored it is agood sign that it is a good place to ancor. There is lots of boat on lake Champlain, good anchoring bays are always busy. If there is no one ask yourself questions.

Have fun!


----------



## Wegeau

Hello. Would anybody know if there is a document available on the web for the best anchor spot & beaches on lake champlain? Thank you!


----------



## nolatom

Wegeau said:


> Hello. Would anybody know if there is a document available on the web for the best anchor spot & beaches on lake champlain? Thank you!


Been there and sailed there once, so I'm an expert. Not.
But what I sailed were the community sailing boats at Burlington, it's a good facility and they may have answers to some of your
questions:





Community Sailing Center | Burlington, VT | Lake access. Life lessons. For all. | Since 1994


The Community Sailing Center is a vital hub on the shores of Lake Champlain where community members and visitors of Burlington, Vermont gather to play on the lake together. We’ve got something here for everyone regardless of age, ability, or income.




communitysailingcenter.org


----------



## JimsCAL

Wegeau said:


> Hello. Would anybody know if there is a document available on the web for the best anchor spot & beaches on lake champlain? Thank you!


Not free, but ,probably worth it if you are going to spend any time on the lake.





Cruising Guide to the Hudson River Lake Champlain the St. Lawrence River 8th Ed.


The Waterway from New York City to Montreal and Quebec City <li>Hudson River </li> <li>Champlain Canal </li> <li>Lake Champlain </li> <li>Richelieu River </li> <li>Chambly Canal </li> <li>St. Lawrence River </li> <i>by Alan and Susan McKibben</i> This gui




www.landfallnavigation.com


----------



## Zoya

We are thinking of buying a lake house south of Westport, NY and was wondering how is the sailing in that area? Main concern is how that little bay is protected from the prevailing winds or potential storms... Another one I have is dock management. The house has a nice dock surrounded by what looks, deep water. Not that this matter much because our 19-foot sport cruiser sailboat has a swing keel and only draws 6" with the keel up. But I suppose the dock needs to be removed during winter time? And how about lake water level variations? We visited another home higher on the lake near Burlington, VT and owner said there were 6' or 7' variation during the season which seems to be quite a lot? Attached photos of location.


----------



## jimsandkittys

What types of sail boats are most popular in this area? Which are the most common and best suited to this lake? I hear it can be shallow in spots. Is that so?


----------

